# Moving Soon, Have a few Questions



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

My husband and I are moving to Thailand in a few months for his work. I have a couple of questions and would appreciate any responses anyone can offer.

Pets - We have a cat and dog we hope to bring. I read that the quarantine could be up to 30 days. I am wondering if it is standard to last UP to 30 full days. Is that standard or is it actually possible to only be a few days, a week, or end sooner or even go beyond 30 days? Can you visit the pets while they are in quarantine and if any of you had the experience did your pets do ok and not get traumatized. I have a very sensitive min pin and he shakes at simple things like thunder or a car pulling up near him. Not to be dramatic but I fear it will upset him beyond repair. Lastly, do they charge for the quarantine and if so, how much is it (by the day, week or a set fee)?

Television – I am disabled and hate to admit but I spend a majority of my time in front of the TV. I read that they have something where you can view lots of current American TV shows. Is this true and do they buffer a lot or is it pretty good reception and sound?

Internet – I’ve heard reports of super slow speeds and some say that isn’t true. Any opinions on how I can get the best and quickest connection and download speeds?

I have lots more questions but will stop at these for now. I appreciate any help or advice you can give. Thanks.


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

As I do not have an answer for your pet questions I do sympathize with you. My husband and I just moved to Bangkok and it was a long process. We have a lab and many places here would not allow pets. We are in the city so that may be why. We had to leave her back home with his parents. As far as TV. There is a provider called Tru Vision and they have some American channels. We are not getting cable so I am unsure how the quality is. We are getting Internet this week and signed up for 30Mbps/10Mbps. I hope it truly delivers close to that speed! The internet provider we had to go with is called TOT. Tru Vision offered Internet over fiber but our apartment complex doesn't contract with them. So we had to use TOT.


----------



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for your response. I'm keeping notes about everything and I am sure it will be helpful when we arrive. Where did you move from and what took you to Thailand (if you don't mind me asking).


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

We moved from Kentucky. I see you are from the US. What part? My husband works for a company in the US and we are here on a relocation contract for two years. I've only been here for 6 days so far. I never had a chance to even visit and it's my first time out of the US. Needless to say I am in a culture shock as you can imagine. I'm excited for all the new experiences though! I hope to find my own work here but haven't yet looked for one. Are you going to look for work while you're here?


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't help you with the pet situation either, nor will I comment on the TV as I don't watch it and spend more time on the Internet for UK programming etc.

Internet speeds are pretty good but depending on where you eventually decide to live can be a bit erratic. If you live in a city it will be a bit better.

We live a little way out from a city in the north east and if we get high winds, all the cables are torn down by the trees that are right next to them, meaning we sometimes lose the connection for a day or so.

Any such losses need to be reported as they don't seem to use any kind of telemetry to identify problems. The call centre's are helpful and friendly, and normally have an English option for you to talk to the right representative. (Certainly the case with our ISP - 3BB).


----------



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am in Louisiana but only have been here for about 2 years. I am originally from Florida, born and raised. I have also never visited Thailand but my husband has. He is taking a job there and wants to retire there, we are in our late 50's. I must admit that I'm a bit worried about the move but I am sure in time I will adjust. I lived in England for 5 years in the early 2000's and it was although we spoke the same language it took some time to get used to the lifestyle differences. Where in Thailand are you? We will be moving to an area just outside of Bangkok but I'm not sure of the name of the city or town. You said it was a long process when you moved. Can you tell me more what you mean by that? We are doing lots of research and it does seem tedious but it also seems like it would go smoothly if we just follow the list of rules and get everything together or are there certain things I need to be extra careful with. I look forward to chatting with you more and thanks.


----------



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I appreciate any information or different opinions about life there and the moving process. You said you live outside of the city, which city is that? I see that you are from the UK. I lived in Northampton, England for 5 years in the early 2000's. It was a tough adjustment from the US but I ended up loving it. I only left because I had moved there due to a marriage to a UK man but it didn't work out and since all my family was in Florida, I moved back home. Where in the UK are you from? You mentioned having good internet speed, can you tell me what company provides your service for you? I apologize for my ignorance (I use the internet almost 24/7 but am extremely computer illiterate, I only know the basics) so what do you mean by ISP - 3BB? Thanks for the information.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

jenna1245 said:


> You said you live outside of the city, which city is that?


I am near Udon Thani, probably the highest concentration of expats in this part of LOS. Has just about all you need plus a mixed nightlife of social and hookers.



jenna1245 said:


> Where in the UK are you from?


East Anglia, mostly around Norwich and Peterborough.



jenna1245 said:


> You mentioned having good internet speed, can you tell me what company provides your service for you?


I think we are only on about 6mbs but it fine for most streaming and downloads. I refuse to pay for a faster connection until the network actually becomes more reliable.

ISP = Internet Service Provider, which is 3BB


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

jenna1245 said:


> I am in Louisiana but only have been here for about 2 years. I am originally from Florida, born and raised. I have also never visited Thailand but my husband has. He is taking a job there and wants to retire there, we are in our late 50's. I must admit that I'm a bit worried about the move but I am sure in time I will adjust. I lived in England for 5 years in the early 2000's and it was although we spoke the same language it took some time to get used to the lifestyle differences. Where in Thailand are you? We will be moving to an area just outside of Bangkok but I'm not sure of the name of the city or town. You said it was a long process when you moved. Can you tell me more what you mean by that? We are doing lots of research and it does seem tedious but it also seems like it would go smoothly if we just follow the list of rules and get everything together or are there certain things I need to be extra careful with. I look forward to chatting with you more and thanks.


My husbands work was very helpful in our moving process. What I mean by long is that we had to find someone to rent our home while we were away, had to move our things into storage, had to organize a moving company to move our things here. Our stuff still hasn't arrived. We used A Arnold international moving company. They were very professional. Although they stated it may take up to 20 days until we get our things. We packed a lot of our things in our checked bag so we would have clothes. Another process that was slow was my visa. I am on a non immigrant category O visa. They will extend my visa later once my husband gets his work permit. I also never had a passport before so I had to go through that process. We still haven't figured out where to bank at. Just lots to think about when you are relocating. We also just got married in April so it's been a pretty hectic year thus far. We are in our late 20s.

We live in Bangkok close to Asoke BTS. My husband says this is the business district. I am from a small town and coming here to this big city is huge for me. It will take time to adjust. Where will you two be living? I look forward to talking more with you.


----------



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope you are settling in and am wondering how you are adjusting to your new way of life. Sorry it took so long to respond but as you know, getting ready for this move is very time consuming. To answer your question, we are going to be in the Phatum Thani area which I believe is about a 30 miles North of Bangkok. I am going to be in almost the same situation. My husband and I will come on the "O" Visa and just do the every 3 month renewal until he gets a work permit, hopefully sooner than later. I look forward to your input as to how the renewal process goes for you when it comes time? I am going to look into your moving company and I appreciate the suggestion. I will be in touch soon.


----------

